# Asian Vipers



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Here are some pictures of the Asian arboreal and terrestrial vipers that are currently in my collection:

Adult Female Trimeresurus puniceus










CB 09 female Cryptelytrops venustus










Male Cryptelytrops insularis










Female Cryptelytrops insularis










Male Cryptelytrops macrops











CB 09 Female Popeia fucatus










Male Cryptelytrops purpureomaculatus










Female Cryptelytrops purpureomaculatus











Male viridovipera vogelii











Female Viridovipera vogelii










Male Calloselasma rhodastoma










Female Calloselasma rhodastoma










CB 09 Male Pakistan Daboia russelii










Male Deinagkistrodon acutus


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

you need to let some of them come and live in the north!

graeme can give them a good home!


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Awsome

Love the Macrops


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey Tom did your Russells come from the UK? Id love one


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

all stunning!:no1:


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

SiUK said:


> Hey Tom did your Russells come from the UK? Id love one


No, it was picked up over in Europe, i havent seen any available in the UK!


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

I want them all............:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## jasonkwong135 (Mar 27, 2009)

Azemiops said:


> http://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._253668225065_740380065_8610031_6905600_n.jpg
> 
> CB 09 female Cryptelytrops venustus
> 
> imagehttp://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._286138900065_740380065_9149685_8044340_n.jpg



Absolute beauty.:flrt:


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

Azemiops said:


> Here are some pictures of the Asian arboreal and terrestrial vipers that are currently in my collection:
> 
> Adult Female Trimeresurus puniceus
> 
> ...


 
jesus christ!!! i know what my collection is going to be like when i get my DWA now lol.they are absoltue stunner!!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Azemiops said:


> No, it was picked up over in Europe, i havent seen any available in the UK!


Na me neither, I have been keeping my eye open, il have to keep looking


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

What is the common name for Cryptelytrops venustus? That is my favourite!


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

Jczreptiles said:


> What is the common name for Cryptelytrops venustus? That is my favourite!


 Beautiful Pitviper. Honestly!


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Yep, Laurie is lying! Cryptelytrops venustus is known as the Beautiful Pitviper. I think its name sums it up pretty well!


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

With the permission of Tom I'll add some pictures of my Asian Vipers.

Male Popeia nebularis.



















Female Popeia nebularis.



















Male Cryptelytrops albolabris.










Female Cryptelytrops albolabris.










Male Cryptelytrops venustus.










Female Cryptelytrops venustus.










Female Tropidolaemus wagleri.


















Half way through colour change into an adult.










Male Tropidolaemus wagleri.










Azemiops feae - for sale,* £5 each* if anyones interested... *except* Tom.










Laurie


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Feae's huh? First time I have seen them around.


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

salvatoruk said:


> Azemiops feae - for sale,* £5 each* if anyones interested... *except* Tom.
> image
> 
> 
> Laurie


Really mature Laurie! lol And anyway, i know your lying because those Feas are WAAAAY overpriced!


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Just, _amazing_! Such gorgeous snakes, I am drooling!

That Daboia russelii is just SO cute! :no1::no1:


----------



## milsom (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice one boys.... no bitching, now!!


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

Yep going to have to agree with SIUK on that one, this species is in my collection one day thats all there is to it! :notworthy:


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

The Russels is definately a favourite of mine in the collection.


----------

